# Game Thread: 3.5.05 Wizards @ Bobcats



## MJG

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>32 - 25</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>12 - 44</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on CSN

Washington leads season series 2 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PF -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">5.4</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>14.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>10.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.1</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>0.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">16.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>35.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Make the series 3-0!! THis should be a win!


----------



## adarsh1

as the Warriors game should have been


----------



## CP26

I'm not sure if Brevin Knight will be playing tonight, he hurt his ankle last night.
I still think its an easy win.


----------



## MJG

It says something when I don't feel all that confident going into this one. I still think we win, but a month ago, I would've naturally assumed so and already been looking at our next game. Now, I have to really think about it. Ugh. We really need like a three game winning streak or something to boost me back up.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I had to admit it, but this Arenas/Hughes/Jamison/Kwame/Haywood line-up is GARBAGE. No ball movment, no defense, no chemistry, nothing. We look like last years team all of a sudden.

I REALLY hate to say this...but we may actually be better with Jeffries starting. We're on the brinx of a season collapse right now with this lineup giving no effort no hustle, nothing.


----------



## MJG

Missed the first half of the first, got back just in time to see us miss 13 of 16 shots :nonono:


----------



## MJG

Shanghai Kid said:


> I REALLY hate to say this...but we may actually be better with Jeffries starting.


... over Jamison. Okay, it would never happen, but it's my opinion.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

MJG said:


> ... over Jamison. Okay, it would never happen, but it's my opinion.


I agree, but I know is something needs to be changed. This is seriously lookin like a season collapse. Getting blown out by the Cats in the 2nd quarter? 2 back to back loses to Golden State/Cats?


----------



## Anima

Looks like this game is on it's way to being a blowout. Hopefully the Wiz can make a couple of big plays and get some momentum going.


----------



## Anima

Making a shot would help.


----------



## Anima

Thats a good start, if you can't make a shot then get to the foul line.


----------



## MJG

Anima said:


> Looks like this game is on it's way to being a blowout. Hopefully the Wiz can make a couple of big plays and get some momentum going.


Wouldn't surprise me if it turns out to be. We look so lethargic, so uncaring. We're moving at half speed, but the worst part is that nobody seems to be all that worried about it. You'd think we just got eliminated from playoff contention or something.

Don't have the official numbers, but we're up to something around 3-20 shooting since I started watching


----------



## Anima

Hughes just can't hit anything. :nonono:


----------



## Anima

Oh, yeah, I'm you're new mod guys. :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Mexico

this is just unacceptable


----------



## MJG

If we weren't playing the second worst team in the league, we'd probably be down by thirty :dead: By sheer luck alone we're only down 9 at this point, after three back-to-back-to-back Kwame buckets.


----------



## Anima

Who is guarding Brezec? This is just pathetic, he's on his way to getting 30 unless someone starts playing defense.


----------



## Anima

Horrible shooting, seems like the only shots the Wiz are making are tip-ins.


----------



## MJG

Why don't the guards shoot a little more? They're only a combined 1-20 for 10 points. It's not like Kwame and Haywood are combined 9-18 for 19 points or anything like that. I mean, the bigs suck, right?


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Kwame was abusing Premo for a little while there.


----------



## Anima

Wow, they played like total crap and are still only down 7. Amazing.


----------



## jazzy1

That has got to be the YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING HALF OF THE SEASON , Arenas and Hughes couldn't hit anything, I've never seen both of them including Jamison go Ice Cold, had it not been for Kwame and Brendan we would be getting blown out by the Bobcats. Hell Kwame and brendan still missed about 5 lay-ups in there themselves,

And why they hell can't we stop Primo I mean damn brendan is giving as good as he's getting. Kwame's doing okay on Okafor. 

We're gonna blitz the Cats in the 2nd half, I got a feeling. No way Arenas, Jamison and Hughes stay this cold all game long.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

we play like 10 of our next 13 on the road...so if we can't beat the Cats tonight this is looking like a season collapse to me. 

EJ should be yelling at the guys in the lockerroom...they have to find a way to win this game.


----------



## MJG

Anima said:


> Wow, they played like total crap and are still only down 7. Amazing.


Heh just like I said, we're lucky we're playing the second worst team in the league. Against anyone else, we aren't down only seven.


----------



## MJG

Haywood: 20 minutes, 13 points (5-8 FG, 3-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 block
Kwame: 21 minutes, 10 points (5-11 FG), 7 rebounds
Ruffin: 2 minutes, 1 rebound, 1 block

Very curious to see how things go for these three in the second half.


----------



## Anima

Talk about the difference a half makes. Now they just need to keep it up and continue giving the ball the Haywood.


----------



## MikeDC

Crap. Kwame went down and seems to be having trouble with his right ankle. :no:


----------



## MJG

I was looking away when Kwame went down, and listening to Buckhantz, I thought he straight up tore his leg off. When I finally am able to check the screen, he's up and walking around with a slight limp. Way to scare me to death Buckhantz :rocket: Still not good news though either way ...

It really says something about our injury problems that we had to get the trainer out of the locker room from looking at Jamison to come and look at Kwame. We really do need to get a new training staff this offseason. It isn't as big a story as with EJ or Kwame or Hughes, but it could have a huge impact if it helps prevent our guys from getting injured every other day.


----------



## MJG

Kwame is already back in the game, praise the lord :gopray:


----------



## MikeDC

MJG said:


> I was looking away when Kwame went down, and listening to Buckhantz, I thought he straight up tore his leg off. When I finally am able to check the screen, he's up and walking around with a slight limp. Way to scare me to death Buckhantz :rocket: Still not good news though either way ...
> 
> It really says something about our injury problems that we had to get the trainer out of the locker room from looking at Jamison to come and look at Kwame. We really do need to get a new training staff this offseason. It isn't as big a story as with EJ or Kwame or Hughes, but it could have a huge impact if it helps prevent our guys from getting injured every other day.


He's back in there now. Buckethead did make it sound like he tore his ACL out with a spoon.


----------



## Anima

Nice 3rd quarter. Hughes manged to hit a few shots and get to the line, overall the team played much better.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I think Arenas and Hughes got drunk before the game. They've both looked 3 steps too slow.


----------



## Anima

This game shouldn't be tied. They came all the way back with eight minutes still left in the 3rd. They should be pulling away by now, instead they are playing down to the competition.


----------



## G-Force

What is going on here? Looks like the only thing keepin' the Wizards in this game is their free throw shooting. This must be one ugly game to watch.

There you go, four straight points - a two point lead with 1:36 to go. Did anybody expect it to be this close?


----------



## MJG

84-84, 26 seconds left, our ball. Should be interesting ...


----------



## Anima

Who would have thought this would turn out to be an exciting game?


----------



## MJG

What a move by Profit


----------



## byrondarnell66

Laron Profit!!!!!!!


----------



## Anima

Profit!!!


----------



## jazzy1

Profit for 2 . 

Yes


----------



## G-Force

Before that last shot, the Wiz only had 4 bench points. The final shot pushed it up to 6, enough to win the game. Woof.


----------



## MJG

MJG said:


> Haywood: 20 minutes, 13 points (5-8 FG, 3-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 block
> Kwame: 21 minutes, 10 points (5-11 FG), 7 rebounds
> Ruffin: 2 minutes, 1 rebound, 1 block
> 
> Very curious to see how things go for these three in the second half.


Second half:

Haywood: 17 minutes, 9 points (3-4 FG, 2-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 blocks
Kwame: 15 minutes, 6 points (3-5 FG), 5 rebounds
Ruffin: 9 minutes, 1 rebound, 1 steal

Looks pretty much perfect to me. Let's pray this isn't a one-time thing. Even when Etan comes back, how about giving him Ruffin's 11 minutes, then knock off about 5 each from Kwame and Haywood and give him those. Suddenly the big man rotation looks a whole lot nicer. I'm not counting on it, but we can dream.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Profit saves the day.

What a gritty defensive struggle. You can't really say Washington played D, they just had nothing offensively going all game.

How about Haywood? That was nearly a career night for him, he was great on both ends.


----------



## MikeDC

Absolute craziness, but hey, at the end we beat the team we were sposed to beat.


----------



## MJG

G-Force said:


> I was following the game on Yahoo Sports watching the play by play. But Yahoo Sports is not showing the play by play anymore because the game is over.
> 
> Who made the final basket to win it?


Hughes drove from the hoop with about 6 seconds left and floated a layup, which bricked off. Profit soared in and caught the ball with one hand behind his head, and kind of catapaulted it forward off the backboard and in. Bobcats had only three seconds and no timeouts, and missed a halfcourt heave at the buzzer.


----------



## afireinside

Kwame Brown: 16 points on 8/16; 12 rebounds

very solid line for this early in his comeback. I'd like to see some more assists, steals, and blocked shots though.


----------



## afireinside

MJG said:


> Hughes drove from the hoop with about 6 seconds left and floated a layup, which bricked off. Profit soared in and caught the ball with one hand behind his head, and kind of catapaulted it forward off the backboard and in. Bobcats had only three seconds and no timeouts, and missed a halfcourt heave at the buzzer.


uhh, what game did you see?

*Dixon* missed a turnaround jumper with 5 seconds left and then Profit caught the ball behind his head in midair and threw it off the backboard for the win.


----------



## jazzy1

Man what a game it had everythiong negative you can think of. The CURSE is working overtime on us. Took Jamison down, tried taking kwame down. Arenas and Hughes both playing as badly as I've ever seen them play. Being led by Kwame and Brendan on offense. , Kwame choking off Okafor, any questions why we talk of Kwame's defense. Okafor can score and couldn't get anything off. 

This game was an eye opener, with Kwame and brendan scoring, they can score in the post given the chance. Against certain match-ups Brendan can really go for numbers. Kwame has scored and can score against anyone made some nice moves and missed some easy shots tonight. 

I'm just so relieved we won would have been a killer had we lost. 

whew

The Curse is real heck Arenas has a sore knee now.


----------



## twinz2gether

MJG said:


> Hughes drove from the hoop with about 6 seconds left and floated a layup, which bricked off. Profit soared in and caught the ball with one hand behind his head, and kind of catapaulted it forward off the backboard and in. Bobcats had only three seconds and no timeouts, and missed a halfcourt heave at the buzzer.


I'm not sure what game you were watching, but i saw Juan Dixon doing a spin move, then 18 foot jumped off the rim, THEN Laron Profit went for the offensive rebound and catapulted it.


----------



## CP26

I really think EJ should start Profit more, Profit is a good hustle player who can make shots.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Arenas and Hughes had off shooting nights but made up for it at the freethrow line (Steve Buckantz kept saying Gilbert was having some pain in one of his knees) they got the big guys involved in the offense and Kwame and Haywood came up big. Jamison went down they never said what happened to him, this team can't seem to stay heathy. An ugly win but it's a win, ill take it. Nice finish by Profit.


----------



## One on One

What the heck happened to Jamison? That was one of the strangest and funniest injury reports I've ever heard. He didn't even look hurt and looked surprised to be taken out of the game.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

The curse is definetly in full affect. It's try to injury everybody and keep us from making the playoffs. Luckily the curse did not suspect that LARON PROFIT would save the day.

I'm just amazed how slowed down and defensive oriented the game was. It was a halfcourt game and Kwame/Wood shined, that's how you have to play on the road.


----------



## twinz2gether

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=ncnr10203060119.wizards_bobcats_ncnr102&prov=ap

I just thought it was a cool picture, Kwame looks a lot taller than okafor.


----------



## Gripni

In that picture, Kwame and Okafor's faces look weird, especially Kwame's, and they look a little like they are freak dancing. But you know what, it's not my choice what pictures you look at. :biggrin:


----------

